# RPCNA - South Carolina Church Planting Efforts



## Croghanite (Oct 22, 2010)

Greetings!

The RPCNA is making efforts to plant a church in the Pageland, South Carolina area. That's about 45 minutes southeast of downtown Charlotte, North Carolina.

The first worship service in Pageland, SC is scheduled to be held on November 7, 2010 at 7pm. We will be meeting at the Guest Lodge - 910 W Mcgregor St. Pageland, SC 29728-2014.

We plan to meet every Lord's day evening at 7pm. Those days when there is no pulpit supply, we will have a series of prepared Bible studies, prayer, and Psalm singing.

Please spread the news and pray for the work in SC. Email [email protected] or PM me for more information.


Thanks!


----------



## Croghanite (Oct 25, 2010)

Does anyone on the PB live in the Pageland, SC area or know of someone who does?


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Oct 25, 2010)

I will be praying for your sprouting congregation!


----------



## JBaldwin (Oct 25, 2010)

We are over in the upstate area. Will be praying for your church plant.


----------



## nicnap (Oct 25, 2010)

Joe,

By the name Croghanite, do I assume you are from Mt. Croghan? I used to pastor in Jefferson, SC. My family is near Pageland; they live across the border in Marshville. Sometime when I am in town, my wife and I will hopefully pop in for a visit. 

I don't think too many live in the Pageland area. Columbia might be as close as you'll get. I have a good friend, who is a Reformed Baptist, who pastors in Kershaw; if you are interested in fellowshipping/meeting up with him, let me know and I'll pass the word along.


----------



## Croghanite (Oct 25, 2010)

You assume correct sir!!! 

Thats awesome! I will send you a PM.



nicnap said:


> Joe,
> 
> By the name Croghanite, do I assume you are from Mt. Croghan? I used to pastor in Jefferson, SC. My family is near Pageland; they live across the border in Marshville. Sometime when I am in town, my wife and I will hopefully pop in for a visit.
> 
> I don't think too many live in the Pageland area. Columbia might be as close as you'll get. I have a good friend, who is a Reformed Baptist, who pastors in Kershaw; if you are interested in fellowshipping/meeting up with him, let me know and I'll pass the word along.


----------



## ADKing (Oct 26, 2010)

Your brothers in Wichita will be praying at this exciting start!


----------



## Croghanite (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks for your prayers.


----------



## JasonT (Oct 27, 2010)

Will be praying in Ireland also.


----------

